# Pressemeldung: Neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt eröffnet auf Fehmarn!



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2008)

Pressemeldung
*Neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt eröffnet auf Fehmarn!*
Am 15.4.2008 eröffnet ein neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt auf Fehmarn/Burg.
Der neue Laden heißt Fehmarntackle und hat an die 200m² Verkaufsfläche.
Eine große Eröffnungsfeier findet am 09. und 10.05.2008 (Pfingstwochenende) statt. Hier stehen u.a. Andreas Burkhardt und Holger Kobarg rede und Antwort. Die beiden sind u.a. mehrfache Deutsche Meister und Vize Weltmeister im Meeresfischen.


----------



## Nordlicht (25. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt eröffnet auf Fehmarn!*

@ Thomas
15.03 |kopfkrat oder doch eher 15.04 #c

Standort ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt eröffnet auf Fehmarn!*

Ich hab die Pressemeldung wie immer so übernommen, wie Sie mir zugeschickt wurde und kann daher leider auch keine weiteren Infos geben.


----------



## Nordlicht (25. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt eröffnet auf Fehmarn!*

So, meine Spione berichten das der Laden Mitte April die Pforten in der Mühlenstraße 8 im ehemaligen Internet Cafe öffnet
und wie ich es bereits in einem anderen Forum gelesen habe wird "Platte" Thorsten den Laden wohl schmeißen.
Viel Glück


----------



## Trixie (25. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt eröffnet auf Fehmarn!*

richtig, thorsten und gabi werden diesen führen.
auch von mir alles gute. 

gruß

ingo


----------



## Platte (25. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt eröffnet auf Fehmarn!*

Hallo Boardies, Eröffnung ist am 15.04.2008 und nicht wie erwähnt 15.03:m
Desweiteren heißt die Strasse Mühlenstraße 8 und nicht Niendorfer#6Und Platte möchte mit H geschrieben werden laut Micky.:vik:
Bitte um berichtigung Thomas
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt eröffnet auf Fehmarn!*

Platte mit "H"???

So?

Phlatte?  

Ich klingel morgen mal bei euch durch, brauch mal wieder ne Pause vom "Bau" Ich kann das Wort renovieren schon nicht mehr hören


----------



## Platte (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt eröffnet auf Fehmarn!*

oki, geht klar:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt eröffnet auf Fehmarn!*

Moin Boardies #h

Ab morgen ist es soweit, dann hat Fehmarn einen Angelladen mehr.
Muß ich ja morgen gleich mal genauer spechten gehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt eröffnet auf Fehmarn!*

Und die haben auch interessante Sachen im Grauvell Programm, Arcs in der Verpackung Excel und Targa und etliche "Duplicate Helical" Blank Ruten, also schon einiges. Schau mal zu ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt eröffnet auf Fehmarn!*

Ich kenne das Grauvell Programm, da is' so einiges interessantes bei


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer GRAUVELL-Stützpunkt eröffnet auf Fehmarn!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und die haben auch interessante Sachen im Grauvell Programm, Arcs in der Verpackung Excel und Targa und etliche "Duplicate Helical" Blank Ruten, also schon einiges. Schau mal zu ...



Den Duplicate Helical Blank schau ich mir heute mal an, die Fa. Grauvell ist da heute zu Besuch und hat wohl noch so einige "Schmankerl" dabei.


----------

